# used cars in Spain



## midber (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new to the site, wondering if anyone can recommend a used car dealer in the Denia region, looking to buy a spanish car, as realised it's not the best idea to keep a british one here. Looking for a diesel in the region of 4000 euro. Thanks for any advice


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano is a website that lists used cars from all over just input your requirements and see what comes up.


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks for the link, Baldilocks, as I'll be looking for a practical, economical second hand car/van soon after I arrive in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, clasificados... Segundo Mano 

if its got no paperwork, or the papers are not in the sellers name.. walk away.


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Another brilliant link! Thanks Spanish Lad.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

yet another...

Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor.


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Blimey, boys!!!
I don't believe it! Yet another excellent site! Thank you Whitenoiz. This is incredible and will be so useful for me getting a decent car - and for others, too, I'm sure.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*Be aware*

If the ad quotes "IVA deducible" - you have to add the IVA to the price and be aware that the vehicle has been used in a commercial/working role. This means that, apart from the fact that you will have to add the IVA, your ITV will come round more frequently, often twice as frequently. It costs more than you could save by getting rematriculated as a prive vehicle (turismo).

The best way to select a vehicle in Spain is, in the area you will be living, look around and see what are the most popular vehicles/colours (white relects the heat in summer) - the most popular are likely to be the ones that are most suitable for that area.


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you, Baldilocks, I wouldn't have known that - got a lot to learn about living in Spain. I'm very impressed by all the good advice on this site.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> If the ad quotes "IVA deducible" - you have to add the IVA to the price and be aware that the vehicle has been used in a commercial/working role. This means that, apart from the fact that you will have to add the IVA, your ITV will come round more frequently, often twice as frequently. It costs more than you could save by getting rematriculated as a prive vehicle (turismo).
> 
> The best way to select a vehicle in Spain is, in the area you will be living, look around and see what are the most popular vehicles/colours (white relects the heat in summer) - the most popular are likely to be the ones that are most suitable for that area.


I may be completely wrong and apologies if I am, but I always thought that 'IVA deducible' meant that the IVA could be reclaimed by a Spanish SL on that particular vehicle due it's type/useage and doesn't mean you have to add the IVA as it's already included? Can anybody confirm or refute this?


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

Spanish Cars at UK Prices


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

malagaman2005 said:


> I may be completely wrong and apologies if I am, but I always thought that 'IVA deducible' meant that the IVA could be reclaimed by a Spanish SL on that particular vehicle due it's type/useage and doesn't mean you have to add the IVA as it's already included? Can anybody confirm or refute this?


No. What they will quote is, perhaps €5,000 IVA deducible, meaning that it is a commercial (i.e. not turismo) vehicle and the price shown is after you have reclaimed the IVA so you have add the IVA to that price which, if you can reclaim you then do. It is advertising smoke and mirrors!

You need to look for P.V.P. which is the actual price for sale to the general public and therefore must include IVA.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying that and I stand corrected


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

there is a company called spanish cars uk prices, web address is the same.....very helpful....


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

From my own experience, service history on secondhand vehicles seems to be none existent. There are several likely reasons. Firstly there isn't any. Secondly as they didn't pay IVA (VAT) on the bills by paying cash they didn't get a receipt showing what work was done when.

The reason for mentioning this is factor in major cost items like Cambelt change . Again from experience that is the trigger for some folk selling their (overpriced rubbish) vehicle.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

olivefarmer said:


> From my own experience, service history on secondhand vehicles seems to be none existent. There are several likely reasons. Firstly there isn't any. Secondly as they didn't pay IVA (VAT) on the bills by paying cash they didn't get a receipt showing what work was done when.
> 
> The reason for mentioning this is factor in major cost items like Cambelt change . Again from experience that is the trigger for some folk selling their (overpriced rubbish) vehicle.


If you buy through a *reputable* localdealer he/she will make sure that the car has been fully serviced (including cambelt, etc.) before issuing a 12month guarantee. If you go to the equivalent of Arthur Daley and don't get a written guarantee then it's a case of 'a fool and his money are soon parted'!


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

crooky said:


> there is a company called spanish cars uk prices, web address is the same.....very helpful....


Shame the prices ain't as claimed! 

Perhaps 'Spanish cars way more expensive than uk prices' would have been more apt!!


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> If you buy through a *reputable* localdealer he/she will make sure that the car has been fully serviced (including cambelt, etc.) before issuing a 12month guarantee. If you go to the equivalent of Arthur Daley and don't get a written guarantee then it's a case of 'a fool and his money are soon parted'!


I wanted a quite specific and older vehicle. The secondhand market here is maybe a tenth of what it is in the Uk. People just do not change their cars regularly. Of those we looked at some were from dealers. One had a slight oil leak under the car in the showroom (guarantee of course). Having gone all that way, I had a test drive in it and the front transfer box let go after a mile. The guy had the front to reduce the price by a 1000 euros to still treble the price of a similar vehicle in the UK with service history too. None of the many vehicles I looked at had any service history whatsoever. Dealers buy from a private seller to sell on at a profit. OK they fix a few faults and change the oil and filter but that doesn't constitute service history in my book.


----------

